# Could Kyuzo be Myojin?



## iandustries (Dec 6, 2021)

Assertion made on reddit, I am skeptical though:


----------



## tostadas (Dec 6, 2021)

It's possible. But there's a lot of misinformation constantly being spread on that reddit sub, so I wouldnt put a whole lot of weight on anything said there. I'm curious which vendor made that statement.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Dec 6, 2021)

Totally possible. Myojin's instagram on 12/8/2019 showed a wide bevel knife that looks very similar to Kyuzo knives.


----------



## superworrier (Dec 6, 2021)

"Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a student of Kambei, known as one of the best sharpeners in Sakai because he knew best how to sharpen wide double bevel knives. After a few years of training, he built his style based on both his father and Kambei’s respective styles. Today, Kyuzo is one of only a few people who can sharpen wide double bevel with really good Shinogi-line in Sakai, one of the most challenging techniques in sharpening."

From Hitohira. Is his father a sharpener?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

superworrier said:


> "Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a student of Kambei, known as one of the best sharpeners in Sakai because he knew best how to sharpen wide double bevel knives. After a few years of training, he built his style based on both his father and Kambei’s respective styles. Today, Kyuzo is one of only a few people who can sharpen wide double bevel with really good Shinogi-line in Sakai, one of the most challenging techniques in sharpening."
> 
> From Hitohira. Is his father a sharpener?


Who knows. All they're names are from an old fictional story...


----------



## superworrier (Dec 6, 2021)

Names aside, I've never heard about his father being a sharpener. And it would be strange if he was known about sharpening wide double bevel knifes. It could be for OEM work, but he's definitely known overseas for convex grinds. My guess was that Kyuzo was just someone unknown overseas.

Could be the main person at Morihiro Hamono also doing the Sakai Kikumori lines (unless it’s one of his descendants) I assume Morihiro isn’t actually doing them


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 6, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Who knows. All they're names are from an old fictional story...


And I think TF IV's real name is Watanabe..... or is it Toyama. No Watanabe


----------



## Delat (Dec 6, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 155058



“Yohei. Yohei is a middle-aged villager who is characterized as particularly fearful and weak, and is the first villager we meet.”

Darn, I’d rather be “stone faced and supremely skilled”!


----------



## spaceconvoy (Dec 6, 2021)

Kyuzo is Myojin! Myojin is Kyuzo!


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 6, 2021)

What are the negatives of getting a maker's stainless version?


Thanks, think I'm a bit slow but why does this apply to stainless in particular? I think he’s saying that when you’re doing stock removal, it’s more economical to start with thinner stock. So, you won’t have like a 5mm spine width near the heel, because that would mean that you started with a...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## jlm46 (Jan 31, 2022)

spaceconvoy said:


> View attachment 155066
> 
> Kyuzo is Myojin! Myojin is Kyuzo!


Myojin said he is not Kyuzo, its a mistake to assume he is...


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 31, 2022)

There was a picture or video on a Hitohira page or channel that showed Kyuzo. I tried to find it again once and wasn’t able to, but he isn’t Myojin (picture on Konosuke site) or the pupil of Morihiro who works for Baba Hamono (Kagekiyo) (Video on Baba Hamono channel).


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 31, 2022)

jlm46 said:


> Myojin said he is not Kyuzo, its a mistake to assume he is...


I'm guessing you haven't seen a certain early 90's transphobic comedy classic.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 31, 2022)

spaceconvoy said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen a certain early 90's transphobic comedy classic.


----------



## zizirex (Jan 31, 2022)

Definitely not Myojin. you could see one of Kyuzo's knives on CKTG under his real name though.
Go figure it out.


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

zizirex said:


> Definitely not Myojin. you could see one of Kyuzo's knives on CKTG under his real name though.
> Go figure it out.


Need more of a hint  they kinda got a lot


----------



## superworrier (Feb 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Need more of a hint  they kinda got a lot


Maybe one of the Y Tanaka knives? https://www.**************.com/tabl1kugy21.html


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

Nah. Then you still wouldn't know his name as they are just advertised by Tanaka. I think I figured it out. Hitohira used to carry some of his knives in stock. I will say CKTG has a couple knives by him and one 240mm that looks a lot like a kyuzo. Was enough to figure it out for me.


----------



## superworrier (Feb 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Nah. Then you still wouldn't know his name as they are just advertised by Tanaka. I think I figured it out. Hitohira used to carry some of his knives in stock. I will say CKTG has a couple knives by him and one 240mm that looks a lot like a kyuzo. Was enough to figure it out for me.



Hmm the one I linked looks a lot like the KU kyuzo


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Hmm the one I linked looks a lot like the KU kyuzo


oh it does say the sharpener. Your link was broken so couldn't tell. No I still think it's someone else, guy I was talking about. The bio fits.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Who's the great skilled swordsman? That'll give you your answer.


----------



## zizirex (Feb 1, 2022)

Alright, case closed. go closed this thread already.


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

no idea who that is or if I'm even right but I think so


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

zizirex said:


> Alright, case closed. go closed this thread already.


not very fun


----------



## zizirex (Feb 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> no idea who that is or if I'm even right but I think so


better keep it that way. or else we're gonna see it more hype up and see more dramatic increases in price.


----------



## Pisau (Feb 1, 2022)

One of the students in shokugeki no soma aka Food Wars that's skilled with the deba has the same initials and maybe more (huge hint there) 

(Edit: I was wrong. I tought Kyuzo was MT or Makoto Tadokoro, same initials with Megumi Tadokoro, the anime character above)


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

Pisau said:


> One of the students in shokugeki no soma aka Food Wars that's skilled with the deba has the same initials and maybe more (huge hint there)


This is what I thought. But not sure if it's speculation or not.


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

zizirex said:


> better keep it that way. or else we're gonna see it more hype up and see more dramatic increases in price.


Honestly....his stuff sold under his name seems kinda scarce and not really far off the "kyuzo" pricing anyway, also with less variety in profiles and steels. Don't think that will change much. I'd still probably choose the kyuzo just because I can find more of what I like. I was hoping when I found out his actual name I would be able to find more interesting stuff by him for competitive prices but not really apparently


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you for the clues! It's definitely him imo


----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 1, 2022)

I liked the music in this video...very peaceful...at 1:40


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Who's the great skilled swordsman? That'll give you your answer.



Zatoichi?


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> I liked the music in this video...very peaceful...at 1:40



I never get how so many of the craftsman actually don't know about the properties of their product. 'I like carbon steel because it's sharpener and keeps its edge longer than stainless". That's not how it works man...your Hitachi white and blue isn't beating out sg2 or zdp lol


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 1, 2022)

Sources: 
1. 八内刃物製作所 | 堺市内のものづくり見学・体験スポット｜ものづくり支援課
2. SHARPENER: KYUZO


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Luftmensch said:


> Zatoichi?


Kyuzo confirmed!


----------



## zizirex (Feb 1, 2022)

Great, Now we will see more demand and price increases.

I shouldn’t have spilled it.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 1, 2022)

We all know it's the great TF who does ALL this work. The Internet can make anyone appear anywhere at anytime. Just sayin'.


----------



## tostadas (Feb 1, 2022)

thebradleycrew said:


> We all know it's the great TF who does ALL this work. The Internet can make anyone appear anywhere at anytime. Just sayin'.


"Forged by Tanaka, sharpened by TF"
That sounds like a match made in... somewhere.

New Hitohira line with undisclosed mystery sharpener


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 1, 2022)

tostadas said:


> "Forged by Tanaka, sharpened by TF"
> That sounds like a match made in... somewhere.
> 
> New Hitohira line with undisclosed mystery sharpener
> View attachment 163667


Match made in the Metaverse?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 1, 2022)

tostadas said:


> "Forged by Tanaka, sharpened by TF"
> That sounds like a match made in... somewhere.
> 
> New Hitohira line with undisclosed mystery sharpener
> View attachment 163667


Can TF do western handles only on this line?


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

zizirex said:


> Great, Now we will see more demand and price increases.
> 
> I shouldn’t have spilled it.


What? I don't know why you're freaking out. That's not going to happen. It's not like his knives are unicorns like katos or shigs. Hitohira puts out so many kyuzos that are readily available right at this second. Not sure why you thinking knowing his name will skyrocket demand. Again, from retailers it seems his own line is close in price to Hitohira anyway. Not some great bargain.


----------



## superworrier (Feb 1, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> Sources:
> 1. 八内刃物製作所 | 堺市内のものづくり見学・体験スポット｜ものづくり支援課
> 2. SHARPENER: KYUZO
> 
> ...


Grade A sleuthing I must say


----------



## zizirex (Feb 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> What? I don't know why you're freaking out. That's not going to happen. It's not like his knives are unicorns like katos or shigs. Hitohira puts out so many kyuzos that are readily available right at this second. Not sure why you thinking knowing his name will skyrocket demand. Again, from retailers it seems his own line is close in price to Hitohira anyway. Not some great bargain.


LOL, it’s a joke. Anyway, it shouldnt matter since there’s a lot of good Wide bevel sharpener. I remember before no One really know Myojin When Fujiyama is in, but After Konosuke introduce him to the internet, his knife and demand is much higher.
I dont think we will see more weird stuff other than Hitohira stuff.


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 1, 2022)

zizirex said:


> LOL, it’s a joke. Anyway, it shouldnt matter since there’s a lot of good Wide bevel sharpener. I remember before no One really know Myojin When Fujiyama is in, but After Konosuke introduce him to the internet, his knife and demand is much higher.
> I dont think we will see more weird stuff other than Hitohira stuff.


Lol hard to tell what's a joke or not on the forum; all good. Yeah I was gonna say, there is so much good wide bevel stuff out there


----------



## Jville (Feb 1, 2022)

oops missed the video. I always thought it was tadakoro.


----------



## iandustries (Feb 2, 2022)

Damn this thread has turned out golden for me. Such an adventure reading each comment with intrigue  Thank you KKF for the sleuth work and the insight!


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 2, 2022)

By the way, this doesn't really change much. Apparently he is only selling under kyuzo now. Asked a retailer that used to stock his own branded stuff. He gave the sharpening shop a call and they said they were not selling anything direct and to buy the kyuzos


----------



## jedy617 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jville said:


> oops missed the video. I always thought it was tadakoro.


same, his wide bevel work looks very similar and he trained under morihiro so the bio fits....(guess morihiro had a lot of people training under him over the years)


----------



## mauichef (Feb 2, 2022)

OK call me dumb but can someone please say out loud who he is? Yauchi Takeshi? And is he not still making for Yauchi Hamono?


----------



## superworrier (Feb 2, 2022)

mauichef said:


> OK call me dumb but can someone please say out loud who he is? Yauchi Takeshi? And is he not still making for Yauchi Hamono?


Tsuyoshi Yauchi, from the CKTG Tanakas


----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 2, 2022)

Ì think he 100% deserves the recognition, the Hitohira Kyuzo grinds and wide bevels are very high quality work.

Another interesting page with some nice videos of him working is here 鮪人のお得意さん紹介！600年前から受け継がれる匠の技を見よ【八内刃物製作所】| 鮪人（まぐろびと）｜「生」本マグロ解体ショー

And another: 【すげぇ】めっちゃサビた包丁を凄腕に研いでもらったらこうなった！ – edamame.


----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 2, 2022)

Interesting fact is that on the 1st site above in the referenced post from April 2019 we can see some knife blanks ready for sharpening bearing the Konosuke Fujiyama Kanji stamp Fujiyama – Konosuke


----------



## superworrier (Feb 2, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> Interesting fact is that on the 1st site above in the referenced post from April 2019 we can see some knife blanks ready for sharpening bearing the Konosuke Fujiyama Kanji stamp Fujiyama – Konosuke


That stamp was also on an old Hitohira Tanaka Yohei knife


----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 2, 2022)

Indeed 
Hitohira Tanaka Yohei





and Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 2, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> Interesting fact is that on the 1st site above in the referenced post from April 2019 we can see some knife blanks ready for sharpening bearing the Konosuke Fujiyama Kanji stamp Fujiyama – Konosuke


That is not a Konosuke Fujiyama kanji stamp. That box stamp denotes the core steel. Scroll down the Konosuke page with the 240 and 210 next to each other and you'll see the stamps on the two knives are different. The stamp you see on the Kyuzo above denotes Blue #1. Tanaka puts those stamps on most knives he forges.


----------



## Luxusborg (Feb 3, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> That is not a Konosuke Fujiyama kanji stamp. That box stamp denotes the core steel. Scroll down the Konosuke page with the 240 and 210 next to each other and you'll see the stamps on the two knives are different. The stamp you see on the Kyuzo above denotes Blue #1. Tanaka puts those stamps on most knives he forges.



You're right it's a Tanaka stamp for the type of core steel.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 11, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> You're right it's a Tanaka stamp for the type of core steel.


Weird, I have 4 knives forged by Tanaka… zero stamped with that.


----------



## shinyunggyun (May 5, 2022)

Kyuzo is Yauchi Tsuyoshi


----------



## JBroida (May 5, 2022)

for F's sake, why do you guys keep doing this? Havent you considered that people have reasons for keeping their names out of things like this? Not just the retailers, but the craftsmen themselves? They work with a ton of companies and having that anonymity can help keep things smooth when they work with people who are competing with each other. There are many other reasons too.


----------



## superworrier (May 5, 2022)

Is there even real anonymity? I imagine this stuff is even easier for people in the business to figure out. I've also seen H&K commonly say a knife is produced by a "mystery blacksmith" but then re-share a story by a retailer saying who the mystery blacksmith is.


----------



## iimi (May 12, 2022)

Pisau said:


> One of the students in shokugeki no soma aka Food Wars that's skilled with the deba has the same initials and maybe more (huge hint there)
> 
> (Edit: I was wrong. I tought Kyuzo was MT or Makoto Tadokoro, same initials with Megumi Tadokoro, the anime character above)


This is one of my guilty pleasure animes, binged it maybe ten times now, and still the worst part of the entire show to me is when they say that soma uses a deba to cook. The idea of a daily deba caught me off guard the first time I watched it and made me laugh


----------



## Philip Yu (May 13, 2022)

If everything goes right...yall might find out in a couple days...


----------



## jedy617 (May 13, 2022)

JBroida said:


> for F's sake, why do you guys keep doing this? Havent you considered that people have reasons for keeping their names out of things like this? Not just the retailers, but the craftsmen themselves? They work with a ton of companies and having that anonymity can help keep things smooth when they work with people who are competing with each other. There are many other reasons too.


Just wanted to say, the only upside of this to me and maybe others; is that to know the actual makers name make it easier for me to find/buy more of their work. For example, I liked my kyuzo so much, I wanted to see what else he had on offer besides the hitohira stuff (and I was able to find more of his stuff). I get the anonymity thing though. For me though it's simple, this dude's work is great. I want his name so I can find more of his stuff and buy more.


----------



## shinyunggyun (May 14, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Just wanted to say, the only upside of this to me and maybe others; is that to know the actual makers name make it easier for me to find/buy more of their work. For example, I liked my kyuzo so much, I wanted to see what else he had on offer besides the hitohira stuff (and I was able to find more of his stuff). I get the anonymity thing though. For me though it's simple, this dude's work is great. I want his name so I can find more of his stuff and buy more.


Exactly.


----------



## blokey (May 14, 2022)

Brakedeezbohnz said:


> This is one of my guilty pleasure animes, binged it maybe ten times now, and still the worst part of the entire show to me is when they say that soma uses a deba to cook. The idea of a daily deba caught me off guard the first time I watched it and made me laugh


I always thought he use a santoku


----------



## bahamaroot (May 15, 2022)

JBroida said:


> for F's sake, why do you guys keep doing this? Havent you considered that people have reasons for keeping their names out of things like this? Not just the retailers, but the craftsmen themselves? They work with a ton of companies and having that anonymity can help keep things smooth when they work with people who are competing with each other. There are many other reasons too.


When I find a product that I like I tend to shop the maker of that product first when looking for something new, the same goes for my knives. Call me crazy but if I have a knife I love made by a specific smith I'd like to know what other lines he might make so to try more of his work. If I had a knife I loved by a certain smith I might be more inclined to buy a Kochi if I knew it was from that same smith or smith/sharpener. It's just one of those crazy quirks from us crazy Americans...


----------



## labor of love (May 15, 2022)

"No one cared who I was until I put on the mask.”
-Kyuzo


----------



## bahamaroot (May 15, 2022)

labor of love said:


> "No one cared who I was until I put on the mask.”
> -Kyuzo


Only true if you are Mazaki....


----------



## Pisau (May 15, 2022)

blokey said:


> I always thought he use a santoku



I thought so too, but Yukihira Soma uses a salmon deba on everything. In his knife box: The said deba, a yanagiba, and a kanto usuba. He sharpens them in his dorm room. We are of course talking about an anime character here, but I really appreciate how the authors put so much detail into the series.

I reckon hitohira strikes a good balance. The brand is synonymous with Nakagawa, Jiro (who is more than willing to be monopolised sans anonymity), exhausts the "anonymous" Kyuzo (who barely can sharpen for anyone else), yet continues to carry Takada no Hamono although Yohei had practically outed himself. That gave me the impression that Aizawa-san is either really shrewd businessman or just a really nice bloke.


----------



## iimi (May 15, 2022)

Pisau said:


> I thought so too, but Yukihira Soma uses a salmon deba on everything. In his knife box: The said deba, a yanagiba, and a kanto usuba. He sharpens them in his dorm room. We are of course talking about an anime character here, but I really appreciate how the authors put so much detail into the series.
> 
> I reckon hitohira strikes a good balance. The brand is synonymous with Nakagawa, Jiro (who is more than willing to be monopolised sans anonymity), exhausts the "anonymous" Kyuzo (who barely can sharpen for anyone else), yet continues to carry Takada no Hamono although Yohei had practically outed himself. That gave me the impression that Aizawa-san is either really shrewd businessman or just a really nice bloke.


I had assumed it was a funayuki until the mimicry arc


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

It doesnt look like your ADMINS dont want my friend here...oh well. At least hes in my other club.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> It doesnt look like your ADMINS dont want my friend here...oh well. At least hes in my other club.



Huh?


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Huh?


The last 2 days, Ive been trying to get a friend of mine on here. Your Admin doesnt sound like he believes me.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> The last 2 days, Ive been trying to get a friend of mine on here. Your Admin doesnt sound like he believes me.



Um... I mean...


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Um... I mean...


Naohito Myojin San is waiting to talk to your representative. He would like help in coming in. You want to help? Those that has friended him thru me...If you all want him here, go talk him thru registration. Thats his biggest hurddle right now.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Naohito Myojin San is waiting to talk to your representative. He would like help in coming in. You want to help?



Dude, I'm just another member same as you. I don't have my own admin or representative. We all sorta share them ya know? 

Why doesn't Naohito Myojin San just register and sign up?


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Dude, I'm just another member same as you. I don't have my own admin or representative. We all sorta share them ya know?
> 
> Why doesn't Naohito Myojin San just register and sign up?


Hes only just heard of KKF...and hes a shy one.


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> The last 2 days, Ive been trying to get a friend of mine on here. Your Admin doesnt sound like he believes me.





Philip Yu said:


> Naohito Myojin San is waiting to talk to your representative. He would like help in coming in. You want to help? Those that has friended him thru me...If you all want him here, go talk him thru registration. Thats his biggest hurddle right now.





Philip Yu said:


> Hes only just heard of KKF...and hes a shy one.




Only way to be a member of KKF is to you know, sign up. If he's to shy to sign up, what's with the going in circles?


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Only way to be a member of KKF is to you know, sign up. If he's to shy to sign up, what's with the going in circles?


Ok. Ill relay that.


----------



## Delat (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Ok. Ill relay that.



Would be awesome to have Myojin as a member. As others have said, he just needs to sign up and make a post in the new member intro forum.

Presumably he won't be selling anything here, so he'd just be another member and not a vendor.


----------



## sansho (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Naohito Myojin San is waiting to talk to your representative. He would like help in coming in. You want to help? Those that has friended him thru me...If you all want him here, go talk him thru registration. Thats his biggest hurddle right now.



i have no idea what you're talking about, but i'd make him an account myself and send him the password if that's what it took to get him on here.

can you just ask him to register like a normal person?


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

sansho said:


> i have no idea what you're talking about, but i'd make him an account myself and send him the password if that's what it took to get him on here.
> 
> can you just ask him to register like a normal person?


Does he come in as Myojin or made up name? Or does he want to sell, or become sponsor? Those are just the first questions that come to mind...


----------



## blokey (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Does he come in as Myojin or made up name? Or does he want to sell, or become sponsor? Those are just the first questions that come to mind...


Is he having problem because of the English interface? I mean he can register first and sort other stuff after that, it's not that I don't believe you or anything but people might want to verify he is the real Myojin first...


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

blokey said:


> Is he having problem because of the English interface? I mean he can register first and sort other stuff after that, it's not that I don't believe you or anything but people might want to verify he is the real Myojin first...


Thats why Im trying to hook him up with a rep. Does he need to be verified? And maybe English interface.


----------



## blokey (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Thats why Im trying to hook him up with a rep. Does he need to be verified? And maybe English interface.


I guess the best way is for him to communicate with them using his social media account or offcial e-mail...But I am not admin and not sure if there's a actual rep in this forum...


----------



## sansho (May 16, 2022)

imo if he wants to be known to us all as myojin, he might as well use that nick. and i'm sure the admins can help him change it if he ever wants to.

thinking about selling (or even staying) can come later. maybe he would just like to come here and feel the place out first.

i know he's a big deal, but i don't see the problem with just joining like a normal person.

edit: as for the question of it really being him or not.. i would hope that we give him the benefit of the doubt, and i'm sure he's capable of convincing us with some posts and pics over time.

also thanks for trying to get him on here. i appreciate it.


----------



## Philip Yu (May 16, 2022)

sansho said:


> imo if he wants to be known to us all as myojin, he might as well use that nick. and i'm sure the admins can help him change it if he ever wants to.
> 
> thinking about selling (or even staying) can come later. maybe he would just like to come here and feel the place out first.
> 
> i know he's a big deal, but i don't see the problem with just joining like a normal person.


And its that feeling out process part Im trying to get out. Suppose he comes right out and we all hit it off, wouldnt that encourage other Smiths and Makers to join?


----------



## Delat (May 16, 2022)

Philip Yu said:


> Does he come in as Myojin or made up name? Or does he want to sell, or become sponsor? Those are just the first questions that come to mind...



....but Naohitooooo is so much cooler


----------



## shinyunggyun (May 18, 2022)

Myojin is a cool dude, but he’s got high respect for the Japanese culture too. Enough for him not to be a member of any knife forum and become bombarded with questions from obnoxious fans.


----------



## Jville (May 18, 2022)

Of course, we would want Myojin as a member, who wouldn’t? Hopefully that happens and he gets whatever help he needs.


----------



## blokey (May 18, 2022)

Can we also get TF as a member?


----------



## M1k3 (May 18, 2022)

blokey said:


> Can we also get TF as a member?


Not enough wabisabi within the Forum software.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 18, 2022)

blokey said:


> Can we also get TF as a member?



The rumor is his registration process is only 85% finished.


----------



## M1k3 (May 18, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The rumor is his registration process is only 85% finished.


I thought @nakiriknaifuwaifu was the admin working on it?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 18, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I thought @nakiriknaifuwaifu was the admin working on it?



Could be but I'm not sure. I mean @nakiriknaifuwaifu has been pretty busy admin'ing for Chelsea Miller so not sure what his time availability is.


----------



## M1k3 (May 18, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Could be but I'm not sure. I mean @nakiriknaifuwaifu has been pretty busy admin'ing for Chelsea Miller so not sure what his time availability is.


Maybe @nakiriknaifuwaifu can update us on Myojin's application, if he's not to busy with Chelsea Miller that is


----------



## DavidScubadiver (Oct 16, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Is there even real anonymity? I imagine this stuff is even easier for people in the business to figure out. I've also seen H&K commonly say a knife is produced by a "mystery blacksmith" but then re-share a story by a retailer saying who the mystery blacksmith is.


When I see a reseller claiming "mystery blacksmith" such as 


> Made in Sanjo by a "Mystery Blacksmith". I believe and knife collector will be able to tell you who made these.


I think about all of the counterfeit watches, handbags and other goods and wonder, are they simply alluding to a mystery blacksmith in order to sell something most definitely made by an imitator? Are they only "one step above" lying about who made the knife and creating "cover" for themselves so they can always say, "Hey, I never said this was a knife made by ..."?


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 16, 2022)

Holy thread revival


----------



## Ruso (Oct 16, 2022)

Did Myojin eventually figure it out?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2022)

DavidScubadiver said:


> When I see a reseller claiming "mystery blacksmith" such as
> 
> I think about all of the counterfeit watches, handbags and other goods and wonder, are they simply alluding to a mystery blacksmith in order to sell something most definitely made by an imitator? Are they only "one step above" lying about who made the knife and creating "cover" for themselves so they can always say, "Hey, I never said this was a knife made by ..."?



The Japanese knife world can be very murky and there can be a lot of mysteries and mis-directions. It's a very different culture and it is impossible to try to view it through Western eyes.

Fortunately though, so far, it is not a world of cheats and charlatans of the kind that are so prevalent in other hobbies. Outside of some unscrupulous individuals/vendors (who typically get outed pretty quickly) you very rarely encounter a cheap knock off being presented as something else, or clones if you will.

There can also be a lot of manufacturing depth behind a name. For example, the smith whose name the knife is sold under may only be just that, the smith. It may well have a different handle maker and a different sharpener. And understand, in this context "sharpener" often means taking it from fairly rough forged form to final presentation.

A good introduction into this murkiness are the Watanabe vs. Toyama discussions that you can find here. Pay particular attention to @JBroida.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 16, 2022)

DavidScubadiver said:


> When I see a reseller claiming "mystery blacksmith" such as
> 
> I think about all of the counterfeit watches, handbags and other goods and wonder, are they simply alluding to a mystery blacksmith in order to sell something most definitely made by an imitator? Are they only "one step above" lying about who made the knife and creating "cover" for themselves so they can always say, "Hey, I never said this was a knife made by ..."?


----------



## superworrier (Oct 16, 2022)

DavidScubadiver said:


> When I see a reseller claiming "mystery blacksmith" such as
> 
> I think about all of the counterfeit watches, handbags and other goods and wonder, are they simply alluding to a mystery blacksmith in order to sell something most definitely made by an imitator? Are they only "one step above" lying about who made the knife and creating "cover" for themselves so they can always say, "Hey, I never said this was a knife made by ..."?


I’m pretty sure they implied Yoshikane, and in that case (Inazuma), it was not (although he did work there before). 

There’s been a decent amount of “I think Myojin made this in BST” which is a shame. Often times, it’s “oh the grind is good so it must be Myojin” when it bears little resemblance to his named work, and there are plenty of other great sharpeners. In one case though, the vendor just lied. What it tells me is you can only really trust the higher tier vendors.


----------

